# Austin Bottle Show Feb 18-19 2022



## webe992 (Oct 18, 2021)

I wanted to go ahead and get this posted for the Austin bottle show in February! Last year’s was very successful and this year we are planning on it being bigger. Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## webe992 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hope to see some fellow collectors there! We are officially one month away!


----------



## webe992 (Feb 14, 2022)

The Time has come! This weekend is the Central Texas Bottle show! Come on out and buy/sale/trade/talk bottles! Early Bird is Friday starting at 3pm for $10 or free on Saturday from 9am-3pm


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2022)

Wish I could be there!  Enjoy!


----------



## webe142 (Feb 18, 2022)

Today is game day.  Early bird starts this afternoon and all day tomorrow.


----------

